# An update on the Colorado gun laws



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

It's a long video, but if anybody is interested in what is happening in Colorado with the new gun laws I would encourage them to watch. I sure was glad to see the sheriff of my county standing in the background.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks Ruger, good stuff..............


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

you won't find any of this press conference on any of the major media outlets.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Your right 220. At least we know that there are elected officials that listen to the constituents and are willing to stand up for them. We really need to let these sheriffs know we are behind them and thank them for standing up for the constitution that they took an oath to uphold.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

What does it say about our State when the Sheriffs have to rise up against the Governor, Senators and Representatives. Your are correct Ruger, we need to let the Sheriffs know we the people are not behind them but with them standing at their sides.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm anxious to follow this as it goes through the court. Might be a good way to see if the check and balance system works. Like the 1st sheriff stated that he was proud to be a part of this but disappointed that it had happened.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I think legislatures, once they are in office alienate themselves from the public. A sheriff is in contact with the voting public on a daily basis, they are always dealing with the common citizens in good ways and bad. Seems to me they would get a pretty good idea on the feeling of the community.


----------



## yotemanjames (May 7, 2013)

Can someone please summarize what is going on? Sorry haven't been able to look it up...


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

To make a long story short, 54 of Colorado's 62 sheriffs and some other organizations are suing the state of Colorado for the unconstitutional gun laws that recently passed in the Colorado legislature.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for posting Ruger ! Lets all hope it turns out in the Sheriffs favor.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> Thanks for posting Ruger ! Lets all hope it turns out in the Public's favor.


Fixed if for ya  I know I know.....they're both the same in this case.


----------

